# what is with the new keyboard layouts on laptops?



## cutcopypaste (Jul 28, 2007)

i was just kinda looking at some new laptops at Bestbuy and I noticed that every company except Dell has moved the slash key from above the enter key.. it's now between apostrophe and enter, and there's another copy of it between Z and Shift. As a result, you have to reach significantly further to press one of the most commonly used keys or else you will hit the very rarely used \ instead. Is there any good reason for this change? Anyone else noticed it? I just find it really odd that everyone would choose to do that to the laptop keyboards and think it was a good idea..
old keyboards:









new keyboards: 









i'm gathering that maybe this is because I'm in Canada and these are French compatible 'international' keyboards or something? bollocks, say I.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's because by popular demand, they've made the Enter key taller to encompass two rows.


----------



## Stacers (May 8, 2009)

Funny, I've been thinking the same thing - I just got a new laptop a few weeks ago, and it's been really hard getting used to the backslash's new spot. But now that I'm getting used to it, I have to say I really appreciate the larger enter key.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I am pretty sure its due to a push to getting the 10key number pad on the laptop keyboards. I have had SOOOO many people tell me they hated getting a seprate 10 key pad and or living with the number key row.


----------

